# tax credits for unpaid leave



## aburg (14 Jan 2010)

hi 
I've just started on unpaid maternity leave for 4 months and I'm also thinking of taking unpaid leave for a year after this. I'm married and my tax is jointly assesed with my husband. I'm just wondering if he'll be able to claim all my tax credits while I'm off, like I'm not employed at all?

And also, do I need to inform the tax office or do they pick up on my lack of earnings themselves?

Thanks!


----------



## dockingtrade (14 Jan 2010)

check with your employer. As far as I know pay/tax/prsi etc is calculated on a cummalitve basis. This would mean your first payslip back would acknowldge you have overpaid tax to date and you would get a refund. You have only worked 2 weeks this year so you wouldnt get much back but you may have no tax to pay on the following payslip as you still might have unused credits accumalted.

assuming you have one credit (paye) 1830 = 35 pw 5 months = 700 accumalted. lets say you paid 200 tax to date , you'd get that back and your next weeks credit would be 535 (in affect) and so on.


----------



## aburg (15 Jan 2010)

thanks for your reply docking trade. My unpaid leave started at the beginning of January so I won't have any earnings this month/year. Will my husband be able to use my tax credits until I go back to work next year. And do I need to contact the tax office myself to inform them that I'm on unpaid leave?

Thanks!


----------



## dockingtrade (15 Jan 2010)

i thought from your post your back in 4 months, ie you would have unused paye credits this year, that would have been accumalating until you went back to work. Your husband has married couples & his paye credit. If you are out the whole year your paye credit cant be used by your husband i.e. he stays with the married couples & his paye credit. If your going back to the same place no need to inform the tax office. As you have at least on child look for the home carers credit, its worth €900 pa.


----------



## Samantha (15 Jan 2010)

don't forget to have your employer fill up the tax credit document that is usually at the end of the maternity leave form at your return which need to be return to the PRSI section in order to keep your prsi credit up to date. I don't know if you can do it for 1 year leave but I know you need to do it for the unpaid maternity leave and the parental leave in order to have no gap in your PRSI contribution.


----------



## Bonzo (16 Jan 2010)

Check to see if you qualify to sign for PRSI credits you may not be getting any money but pension time comes around sooner than we think.  Well worth reading the link below

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-prsi/credited-social-insurance-contributions


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Jan 2010)

In order to sign for PRSI credits you must be available for and capable of work but always check with your local SW office


----------



## aburg (19 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys


----------

